# Urgent Question - Liqui Moly Ceratec



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

Hey guys - I'm really confused right now and also very worried. I have always used Ceratec in my engine oil with my previous cars after it was recommended to me and have had fantastic results with it. I currently have a 2015 Audi TT S-Line Quattro 2.0 Petrol (84K Miles) with Semi-Auto Gearbox and just had a service done on it a few weeks ago (Indy Specialist) - the car has full Audi service history. Anyway, I gave them a 300ml bottle of Ceratec and told them to put it in the new oil - the car has been alot better, smoother, better at idle, sounds nicer, faster acceleration etc since the service (also had new air filter done so could be down to that I guess).

I was just however looking at some stuff to do with Ceratec online and noticed some warning about "wet clutches" and never to use the product with wet clutches... I assumed this had nothing whatsoever to do with me (I didn't even know what a wet clutch was) but then read that Audi TTs have wet clutches... (...) - Apparently this product ruins wet clutches as it removes the friction. Anyway, I didn't have the gearbox oil changed at the service, only the engine oil but I then just read something online where people were saying that the auto clutch plates and engine in the TT sit in the same housing and use the same oil?(?) I am so confused right now and am starting to panic. Have I just ruined my car?? Aren't the clutch plates lubricated with the gearbox oil? Please tell me I haven't ruined my car (...)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Engine oil won't be mixing with the gearbox so nothing to worry about.
Hoggy.


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Engine oil won't be mixing with the gearbox so nothing to worry about.
> Hoggy.


Thank you so much. Thank God!! [smiley=cheers.gif]

I panicked because I saw people online including the product FAQ on Amazon saying you can't use this in any Automatic car with a wet clutch as the engine oil is shared with the clutch

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... _qh_dp_hza

Q: being an engine oil additive why dose it mention wet clutches
A: Because it reduces friction. Wet clutches share the engine oil but require some friction on the plates.
By David on 12 November 2020

Q: Can Cera Tec be used in cars with automatic transmission
A: No you cannot use it on automatic clutches.
By James McDonald on 18 September 2017

Q: Hello i have a toyota d4d 2002, this ceratec is compatible o is better lm1018 engine protector (o this one es for cars more news)?
A: This ceratec is good for all type of engine but those ones with wet clutch!
By Cliente Amazon on 06 June 2016


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

probably referring to 4-stroke motorcycles engines, in which the oil lubricates gearbox too...


----------

